# Arowana



## Johnpe123 (May 10, 2003)

i dont get it.. why are u guys so inlove with theses fish.. i think there ok.. but wuts so special.. there sorta ugly imo.. but.. wuts so special? i heard they change color? they dont have teeth do they?


----------



## eatfish (Jul 30, 2003)

no teeth, but if you ever watched one eat you would know why the interest. the silver and the blacks arowanas all end up silver when they mature.


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

They don't have teeth, they have serrated jaws. My 22" Silver can literally fit my fist into his mouth. Believe me, when he bites, it hurts. My b/f has a scar on the inside of his arm from a bite. It resembles a shark bite.

Most Black Arowanas end up looking Silver, but it is not always the case. Here's a recent shot of my Black Aro:









And you can't pass off a fish because you don't see what's so great about it. With all honesty, I don't see what's so great about Piranhas, but I still respect anyone that keeps them. Arowanas are majestic monsters, and anyone that has the capabilities of keeping one to adulthood is certainly privelaged in owning such a beautiful fish.

I have 4 Aros right now, 22" Silver, 6" Silver, 13" Black, and 13" Jardini. I fully intend on keeping all of them forever, and I love them all.

How can anyone say that this fish is not beautiful?


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

yeah, i have a jardini (australian) arowana that i've been raising for over two years. For me, it was raising him when he was a baby until now, he is 15" I remember feeding him guppies feeders and now he eats large feeders and sometimes pinkys!!! Personally, I like australians better than silvers, but would love to own an Asian Arowana!


----------



## Lahot (May 20, 2003)

the way that they swim around is great to watch, they never stop moving or hide, the way they eat is awesome to watch.

All in all a great fish to own, I thought they were ugly when I fish saw the bigger ones. After you watch them eat and if you're lucky enough to buy a 2"er they are "cute" you might change your mind.

if not to each their own, I for one can't figure out the people who like bichirs (not to start another thread or to get this one off topic, trying to make a point here), I think that they're boring to watch.


----------



## Johnpe123 (May 10, 2003)

are they aggressive? or something going after your bf's arm and all.... how big do they get dman 22 inchs


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

They can keep growing and growing. Australians are more aggressive then silvers. Silvers usually are more calm. They can grow more than 22 inches, it all depends on the size of your tank.


----------



## eatfish (Jul 30, 2003)

not neccesarily aggresive, but at the site of anything that could possible be food, theyre there with a quikness.

I just lost my 13 inch silver that ive had since it had the yolk sac on its belly. Jumped out of the tank and imbetween the stand and the wall. It made me sick. there was nothing i could do to pull him out.(safely)


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

dracofish said:


> How can anyone say that this fish is not beautiful?


 seriously in this pic, I think it looks ugly, but that is not to say that usually I dont think it looks great, but that whole streched jaw thing - just not for me


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

tecknik21 said:


> They can keep growing and growing. Australians are more aggressive then silvers. Silvers usually are more calm. They can grow more than 22 inches, it all depends on the size of your tank.


 Seriously, saying "it depends on the size of your tank" couldn't be more wrong. We really have to stop with that misconception. Most fish, including Arowanas, will keep growing no matter what size the tank is. Sure, their growth rate will slow down, called stunting, but they'll also become more susceptible to disease and may even get spinal discurvature.

Silver Arowanas usually reach about 36" to 48" in captivity. Blacks around 30" to 36". Jardinis around 30".

My big Silver isn't outright aggressive, but when it's feeding time, anything (including hands, fingers and arms) is fair game...









Saying they are cool fish just to watch them eat feeders isn't kosher to me, IMO. None of my fish, including the Aros, has ever eaten a feeder and they are still amazing to watch. Feeding your Aro a proper diet only enhances their beauty.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

I think they're lovely, them and the other countless # of fish I "wouldn't mind having" but have no space/$$ for


----------



## Johnpe123 (May 10, 2003)

they look like snakes. dont really care for there looks but i could see why they be intresting now thanks for replys


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Ive always loved Arrows for their different colors and the way they glide through water. Also Ive heard that during young adult stage they're more sensative to water condition.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

Johnpe123 said:


> they look like snakes. dont really care for there looks but i could see why they be intresting now thanks for replys


u think AROS like snakes, you should check out bichirs


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

Aros rock man!


----------



## baz (May 6, 2003)




----------



## baz (May 6, 2003)

How can you not like this fish


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

sweet fish

i want one


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

don't we all? :sad:


----------



## Lahot (May 20, 2003)

I bought 2 little baby silvers...not a good idea, the 1 killed the other in less than 48 hours.

but the one that lived grew to 4 inches, then I gave it to a friend who had a bigger tank and wanted it, either his 6 inch red tailed cat ate it or it's still MIA.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

> I think they're lovely, them and the other countless # of fish I "wouldn't mind having" but have no space/$$ for


Agreed.

Space especially...


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

I find them facinating for the fact they are decendents of one of
the most ancient groups of fish, Arrowana also are mouthbrooders,
which is quite interesting, knowing very few fish outside of cichlids
pratice this type of brood care, Also did you know some are capable of 
breathing air, Bony tongues as a whole are remarkable group of fish,
The Elephantnoses and Nile knife fish are actually electric fishes, there is some
evidence South american Arrowana also have some electro sensing abilitys,

As for Bichirs, I could write a book why they are the most interesting and
incredable fish You can keep in an Aquarum, They are far from "Boring" when you
understand where these fish come from, and the fact they are one of the best 
examples of Evolutionary excellence,


----------

